# حساب الكميات لمشروع كامل باللوح الهندسية



## سيد طه محمد (17 فبراير 2008)

أخواني الكرام السلام عليكم...
حبيت أضع بين أيديكم مثال لحساب كميات العناصر الخرسانية لمشروع أشتركت فى تنفيذه و هو عبارة عن مبنى سكني مكون من دور سرداب و أرضي و عشرة أدوار متكررة و أرفقت بالموضوع مخططات المشروع و ملف حساب الكميات
أتمنى أن تعم الفائدة و حاضر لأي أقتراحات أو أستفسارات
Munira Building.zip​


----------



## صقر الاسلام (17 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكمجزاك الله خيرابس المشكله بعد ما اتحمل عندى فى مشكله مش راضى يفتحفى حاجه غلطممكن تبعتى الملف على الميل بتاعى


----------



## سلفارا (18 فبراير 2008)

جزالك الله الف خير


----------



## أبو نادر (18 فبراير 2008)

رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## محب الشرقية (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد دشنا (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## allambm (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووور يا غالي
بس يا ريت بقية المخططات ؟


----------



## سيد طه محمد (18 فبراير 2008)

*باقي المخططات*



allambm قال:


> مشكوووووور يا غالي
> بس يا ريت بقية المخططات ؟


المخططات المعمارية و المنظور


----------



## سيد طه محمد (18 فبراير 2008)

احمد بدوى عز قال:


> السلام عليكمجزاك الله خيرابس المشكله بعد ما اتحمل عندى فى مشكله مش راضى يفتحفى حاجه غلطممكن تبعتى الملف على الميل بتاعى


و عليكم السلام مهندس أحمد
يا سيدي الملفات مضغوطة ببرنامج winzip يمكن ده سببب عدم فتحها معاك كل اللى عليك بعد تنزيل الملف فك ضغطه و هتلاقي الملفات كلها موجودة


----------



## Eng.Zizo (18 فبراير 2008)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس " سيد طه " عندي اسئله 

ما هي Stirrups leg اللتي في الحصر فأحيانا تأخذها 4 ثم مره أخري 6 ثم 10 ؟؟؟ 

ألا يوجد طريقه سهله لحساب الحديد بالكمر لأنها علية مرهقة جدا نظراً لأن البعض لايزال يستخدم الحيد المكسح في الكمر ..

هذا الجزء ن المعادلات 0.00616*I5^2 خاص بحساب الكتله للمتر الطولي ما هو إستنتاج هذه العادلة ؟؟

عذراً علي الإطالة نتوسم فيكم الخير دائماً


----------



## Eng.Zizo (19 فبراير 2008)

وبالنسبة لحصر حديد البلاطات ....لم يتم حساب الحديد(( الذي يمد ربع البحر المجاور للبلاطات المستمرة من جهة واحدة أو من جهتين ...

هذا الحديد كميته كبيره نسبياً ولا يستهان بها
وبالنسبة إلي وحدة قياس وزن الحديد هي مكتوبة بالطن ولكن اعتقد أنها كجم وهي اقرب للواقعية ؟؟


----------



## سيد طه محمد (19 فبراير 2008)

أهلا بيك Eng.ZiZo ...
أولا بالنسبة للٍ Stirrup Leg هو عدد أفرع الكانة ( 2 أو 4 أو 6 ....)
بالنسبة لحصر حديد الكمرات أنا بحاول أشتغل عليه و أن شلء لو وصلت لحل ليه هقدمه بالمنتدى
بالنسبة لمعادلة حساب وزن المتر الطولي للحديد فهي ببساطة ضرب كثافة الحديد (0.00785كجم\مم3 ) فى مساحة مقطع السيخ (22/7 * مربع قطر السيخ بالمم)
أما بالنسبة للبلاطات فهذا المشروع تم تصميم كل البلاطات على انها بلاطات بسيطة و لا يوجد حديد ممتد من البلاطة للبلاطة المجاورة
أما بالنسبة لوحدة قياس وزن الحديد فهي بالطن سليمة أن شاء الله


----------



## م-حديث2006 (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Zizo (19 فبراير 2008)

بالنسبه للعمود سي 1 ت أخذ عدد فروع الكانه 4 ,ثم تم أخذ العمود سي 2 عدد الفروع 0 مع أنه نفس شكل الكانات من حيث الشكل و العدد ؟؟

وكيف هي البلاطات البسيطه هل الحديد يقف فقط عند الكمرات المحيطه بالبلاطه ؟؟في كل الإتجاهات ؟؟
ولا يمد ( حسب الكود ) ربع البر المجاور او الخمس ؟؟؟

بالنسبه مثلا العمود سي 1 كمية الحديد 2310 فهل الأقرب للصواب كجم أم الطن ؟؟؟

شكرا علي الإجابات السابقة , ونرجوا اللإفادة ؟؟؟


----------



## crushing_eagle (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (20 فبراير 2008)

بالنسبة لعدد أفرع الكانات للعمودينc1 , C2 هما 4 أفرع كما بجدول الحساب ولا يوجد خطأ
بالنسبة لتسليح البلاطات البسيطة بينتهي عند أطراف البلاطة و لا يمتد للبلاطة المجاورة
أما بالنسبة لأوزان الحديد للأعمدة فأنت صح هي فعلا بالكجم مش بالطن و أنا عدلتها عندي بالجدول


----------



## Eng.Zizo (20 فبراير 2008)

دي صوره لموضوع أفرع الكانات 

ظاهر أن العمود سي 1 به 4 أفرع أما العمود سي 2 فبه صفر فرع؟؟؟ لا أعرف كيف ؟؟


----------



## المهندس فراس (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يا باش مهندس والى الامام


----------



## م محمود يسن (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## م_زين (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً 
وشكراً


----------



## silverfox (25 فبراير 2008)

ألف ألف شكر 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## q.s king (26 فبراير 2008)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## q.s king (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرراااااا


----------



## حسن علي حبيب (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن علي حبيب (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## the pump (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الخالدي (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a_e_a_m (27 فبراير 2008)

hiiiii thank u


----------



## الخولى الخولى (28 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محب العترة (1 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعسكر (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## على بيان (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وفى انتظار التعديلات والمزيد من الدقة فانا متفق مع المهندس Zezo


----------



## حسام دنيا (19 مارس 2008)

اف شكرررررررررررررر


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (18 يوليو 2008)

كثر الله من امثالك و شكرا


----------



## م السعودى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ثم 10 ؟؟؟ 

ألا يوجد طريقه سهله لحساب الحديد بالكمر لأنها علية مرهقة جدا نظراً لأن البعض لايزال يستخدم الحيد المكسح في الكمر ..

هذا الجزء ن المعادلات 0.00616*i5^2 خاص بحساب الكتله للمتر الطولي ما هو إستنتاج هذه العادلة ؟؟

عذراً علي الإطالة نتوسم


----------



## م السعودى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكمجزاك الله خيرابس المشكله بعد ما اتحمل عندى فى مشكله مش راضى


----------



## محمد شحات مسعد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه وربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عيون بغداد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

رحمة الله والديك بس اخي تكدر ترسلي كتب تعلم في الهندسة المدنية على الاميل وسكون شاكر الك


----------



## mokh (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد شاهين (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الوردي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك يا استاذ


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*



*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## اساسي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مايا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد الطيار (22 أكتوبر 2008)

merci beaucoup


----------



## رائد جمال الدين (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمددنيا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمار شوارزينيكر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank You 10000000000000 Time


----------



## menshaweeey (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## seagull (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_alsayed (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## newart (26 أكتوبر 2008)

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ​


----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الله اسلم ايديك مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## newbarcelonar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم مولاي ادامك الله علة هذا المشروع

بحث جميل جداااا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي سيد وبارك الله فيك وأرجو أن تعلمني كيفية إعداد صفحة الملخص وكيفية الإستفادة منها تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## سيد طه محمد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم جميعا و شكرا جزيلاً على الردود*

بالنسبة لصفحة الملخص يا بشمهندس علي فهي بأستخدام أداة Pivot table و هي أداة رائعة خصوصا فى أعمال حساب الكميات و أنا أرفقت ملف أكسيل فيه شرح للأداة و أنا حاضر لأي أستفسارات


----------



## mohammed123 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا باشمهندس سيد طه وأرجو مستقبلاً الاشارة لنوعية الحصر (إنشائي، تشطيب،....)في رأس الموضوع وأكرر شكري لكم وإلي المزيد من مساهمات فعالة وعملية وشيقة.


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي سيد الجداول المحورية الواردة في صفحة الملخص هي جداول للمواد التالية :
1- كونكريت الأعمدة 
2- حديد الأعمدة
3- أتاري الأعمدة
4- كونكريت البلاطات
5-الحديد الرئيسي للبلاطات
6- الحديد الثانوي للبلاطات
7- كونكريت للجوائز

ماذا عن الكميات التالية :
1- كونكريت النظافة
2- كونكريت الأساسات
3- حديد الأساسات
4- حديد الجوائز
5- أتاري الجوائز
هل تم حسابها بصورة منفصلة أم هناك ملف آخر يتضمن هذه الكميات كما أني أفضل إدراج عمود لأطوال الحديد في جداول البيانات المصدرللتغلب على الأشكال المختلفة لقضبان التسليح مستقيمة أو مكسحة ... والله ولي التوفيق .

تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## سيد طه محمد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الملف المرفق فيه زيادة حصر لبعض بنود التشطيبات و أضافة لحصر حديد تسليح الكمرات البسيطة و حصر لأعمال الأساسات


----------



## محمد وراثه (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed zuhair (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز ...............................


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من الأخوة المشرفين جزاهم الله عنا كل الخير تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأهميته البالغة في حصر الكميات أيا كانت وأرجو من الأخ سيد إفادتنا بالإجابة على سؤال الأخ Eng . Zizo حول الأصفار في عمود أفرع الأساور( الكانات) 
وينصح في مادة تقييم الخوارزميات الإستغناء ما أمكن عن إستخدام الجمل الشرطية فيها لزيادة كفاءتها وهنا أحب أن أسأل عن الغاية من إستخدام جملة if في هذا الموضوع .


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mufeedd (19 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much for all information


----------



## اوجني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عظيم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لملاحظة المهندس Eng ZiZo عن أساور الكانة فكلامه مظبوط و أنا عدلتها عندي بالملف و قمت بزيادة حصر لبعض بنود التشطيب و القواعد و الكمرات البسيطة


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزالك الله الف خير


----------



## م حامدو (19 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ehabebo84 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG MOHAMED_2010 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفع بك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## محمد يامن قاسم (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن ان ترسل لي برنامج فك الضغط الى ×××××××××××××××××××× بالاضافة الىكيفية العمل ولك مني جزيل الشكر

يمنع وضع عنوان البريد الألكتروني أو أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال الخاصة..


----------



## rwmam (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لهذا المجهود الحلو


----------



## eldesouky2 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ما قصرت


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو منك أخي سيد إرفاق نسخة من المخططات الإنشائية إذا ممكن وتمنباتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## سيد طه محمد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مهندس علي
المخططات الأنشائية مرفقة بأول مشاركة بالموضوع


----------



## أبوكمال (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا.
شكرا لمقدم الموضوع... وشكرا ايضا للأعضاء الذين شاركوا وناقشوا الموضوع


----------



## eng: issa (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عاطفمدني (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا مشكور على المجهود ثانيا عندي استفسارات اجو الاجابة عليها :
1- استخدام if في المعادلات لم ارى له فائدة .
2-في الجزء الخاص str leg في جزء في المعادلة مش مفهوم (L/2)*(NO of str leg -2) لما جبت الطول الكلي للكانة بطريقة مانوال طلعت مختلفة تماما عن الطول اللي انتا جايبه وبعدين انتى مش طارح cover 2.5سم من كل جنب ليه .
اسف للاطالة وارجو الاجابة للاستفادة انا وباقي الاعضاء .


----------



## سيد طه محمد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

أهلا بيك مهندس عاطف عضو جديد بمنتدنا الرائع بالنسبة لأستفساراتك :
1- أستخدامي لقاعدة If فقط لمنع ظهور أصفار للصفوف التي لا يوجد بها تفاصيل للأعمدة
2- بالنسبة لمعادلة حساب الكانات فالجزء الذي أشرت اليه خاص بحساب الكانات الداخلية و دي بتعكي


----------



## عاطفمدني (28 نوفمبر 2008)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> 2- بالنسبة لمعادلة حساب الكانات فالجزء الذي أشرت اليه خاص بحساب الكانات الداخلية و دي بتعكي


مشكور للرد على استفساراتي بس انا مش فاهم يعني ايه (دي بتعكي) .


----------



## سيد طه محمد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

2- بالنسبة لمعادلة حساب الكانات فالجزء الذي أشرت اليه خاص بحساب الكانات الداخلية و دي بتعطي نتيجة تقريبة لطول الكانات الداخلية


----------



## dido_ft (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81784.html*

ان شاء الله سيفيدني هذا المشروع لانني في نفس المشروع تقريبا


----------



## عاطفمدني (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخي لتجاوبك معي لكن انا عاوز اقوللك ان المعادلة التقريبية بتفرق كتير يمكن يوصل من 2.5 الى 3 م في طول الكانة الواحدة وده عيجمع معاك رقم كبير في الاخر .
حاجة تانية ممكن تفرق وهي طريقة لف الكانة ربعة ولا اوتوماتيك الربعة تزيد 10سم في كل فرعة وده بردو بيفرق .
في حاجة كمان ان المفروض نضرب في هالك من 5الى 7 في المائة وده بردو بيفرق .
ده كله مايمنمعش اني اقوللك اني طبعا استفدت كتير من الحسابات بتاعتك بس دي ملاحظات مرت عليا وحبيت اقولهالك.


----------



## سيد طه محمد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس عاطف


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف الف خير


----------



## rwmam (30 نوفمبر 2008)

في مشاركة الاخ المهندس سيد طه محمد وفيها ( بالنسبة لمعادلة حساب وزن المتر الطولي للحديد فهي ببساطة ضرب كثافة الحديد (0.00785كجم\مم3 ) فى مساحة مقطع السيخ (22/7 * مربع قطر السيخ بالمم)


نعم اخي وكذلك يمكن حساب وزن المتر طول حديد = مربع القطر ب ملم مقسوما على 162
مثال قطر السيخ 12 ملم 
وزن المتر طول منه = 12 * 12 / 162 = 0.888 كغم


مع الشكر مهندس rwmam


----------



## 0yaz9 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

thankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سيفيروس سبتيموس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك 


وشكرا


----------



## albayouk (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مريم ظريف (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير على كل المعلومات التي قدمتموها


----------



## emad_nprawe (16 يناير 2009)

شكراالى كل المهندسين ارجوكم احتاج الى كيفية تفريد الحديد واعمال الحصر


----------



## شريف فهمي (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور بس ما يقبل التحميل معي


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (18 يناير 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 يناير 2009)

تسلم زمنتظرين كل جديد منك


----------



## أبو الروش (18 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## emad_nprawe (18 يناير 2009)

ارجو من الزملاء اى معلومات عن الطشتبات


----------



## EngKey (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا عل مجهودك يا باشا


----------



## نفن اباظة (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا" كتييير على المساعدة والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (2 مارس 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (2 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------



## emad_nprawe (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا (ارجو من الزملاء الاعزاء شرح تفريد الحديداو بعض النمازج والامسلة )


----------



## emad_nprawe (3 مارس 2009)

ارجو بعض النماذج للتفريد الحديد على اللوحة


----------



## عبدالبارى (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــيرا


----------



## السيد يوسف (3 مارس 2009)

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما

شكرا لك اخى المهندس سيد طه
وبالتوفيق دائما،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## m_mortada3 (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخى م / سيد طه محمد
تابعت بإهتمام شديد الاصدار الاول والتانى من جدوال الحصر الخاصة بكميات الخرسانة والحديد ولى بعض الملاحظات التى اود ان نشترك فى قراءتها ومواصلة الحوار الجاد حولها.
1- لك كل الشكر فيما قدمته لنا بدون ادى خصوصية 
2- لك الشكر فى الاداة الجديدة نوعا ما علينا المستخدمة فى تحليل البيانات
3- فى حصر الأعمدة .
مازل الجدل وعدم الفهم فى عمود stri. Leg. 0 حيث تعطى نتائج اكثر بكثير من النتائج المحسوبة ولك مثال :
ع1 150 * 40
أطوال الكانات الواحدة بإعتبار طول القفل 12 سم
طول الكانة الصندوق = 145*2+35*2+12=372
طول الكانة الصندوق الصغيرة = 145*2+11.66*2+12=325.32
طول عدد 4 كانة صغيرة = 4*(5.58*2+35*2+12)=372.62
إجمالى الاطوال = 1069.99 سم = 10.699 م 
وزن وحدة الكانات السابقة = 10.699*0.617=6.601 كجم=0.0066 طن
عدد الكانات فى العمود الواحد = 400 / 5 = 20 + 1 = 21 كانة
إجمالى الأوزان فى عدد 4 أعمدة = 12 * 4 * 0.0066 = 0.5545 طن
أما الاصدار التانى = 1.15 طن 
كذلك ع 2 بالحساب اليدوى = 0.336 طن
والاصدار التانى = 0.51 طن
4 - ما علاقة افرع الكانة بطول الكانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
5 - خانة blank ما تعنى ؟؟؟؟
6 - فى حصر الكمرات 
نرجو استكمال حصر الخرسانات بحصر الحديد ويكمل بإنشاء أعمدة ( عدد - الحديد العلوى - الحديد السفلى - البرندات- الكانات - الحديد الاضافى )
7 - فى حصر البلاطات 
تم الحصر وتكوين جدول الحصر على اساس البلاطات sold slab لذلك لم يشمل على الشبكة العلوية والسفلية والاضافى العلوى والسفلى و ااضافى حول الفتحات وغيره 
8 - لم يتضح لنا عمود others .

أرجو من الله ان تدوم على تفوقك وحسن أمانتك لعلمك وأرجو من الله ان تكون ملاحظاتنا فى جانب حسن الظن منك
لان عملك استحق منا الاهتمام لما يبدو فيه من جهد مبذول وعقل وقلب أرهق فى العمل 

وأخيرا 

سلام من قلب يدعوا لك بكل الخير والود والسلام


----------



## hannon (13 مارس 2009)

thanks toooo much
we nantzer menk al kaseer


----------



## كوردستان (14 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mrastra (14 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور
بس للاسف حضرتك فى اول ملف مرفق مكرر لوحة المحاور والاعمدة ونسيت القواعد والاساسات يا ريت تعيد رفعهم


----------



## eng: issa (14 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سيد طه محمد (14 مارس 2009)

أولا أحب أشكر جميع المهندسين على كلامهم الجميل و جزاكم الله كل خير و بالنسبة لملاحظاتكم فهي كالتالي :
بالنسبة لملاحظاتك لحساب حجم كانات الأعمدة فهي كما تفضلت غير دقيقة و أنما هي طريقة تقريبية و تعطي نتائج تقريبا صحيحة في حالة الأعمدة ذات القطاعات الصغيرة أما كلما زاد قطاع العمود كلما كانت النتائج غير دقيقة و أحسن طريقة لحساب حجم الكانات بدقة هي الطريقة اليدوية اللي تفضلت بشرحها.
بالنسبة لحصر الكمرات أنا حاصر فعلا كميات الحديد بالأضافة لكميات الخرسانة في الملف الثاني و ليس الملف الأصلي.
بالنسبة لحصر البلاطات ملاحظاتك تمام فكميات الحديد المحصورة هي فقط للشبكة السفليةو أن شاء الله أعدل في الملف بحيث يحسب كميات الحديد العلوي.
بالنسبة لعمود other فهو يوضع فيه حجم أي فتحات موجودة بالبلاطة.
بالنسبة لخلية Blank تعني خلية فارغة ليس بها أي بيانات.
 بالنسبة لنوع الأساسات المستخدم فهو كان لبشة Raft و ليست قواعد.



​


----------



## m_mortada3 (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الاهتمام بما أوردناه فى الملاحظات السابقة 
وشكرا على روح التعاون الموجودة بيننا
وننتظر منك الاصدار التالت 
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (14 أبريل 2009)

حبيبى لازم ترسم تفريد السيخ فى البيم فى الحصر كده مينفعش ومتتعبش نفسك فى الوزن الطولى للسيخ هو مربع قطر السيخ مقسوم على 162 واهتم برسم التفريد على الاكسل ولو محتاجين ملفات للبيم والاسقف مرسومة التسليح بالاكسل من عيونى يا عيونى انتم


----------



## مجدى سليمان (14 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله لك يابشمهندس ورزقك الحلال الطيب........................امين


----------



## كريم العاني (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك في مجهودك


----------



## salahlafi (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف الف الف الف الف الف خير وشكرا على هذا المجهود
وارجو منك الاطلاع علي مشركتي في هذا المنتدى بعنوان حساب كميات الخرسانة وحديد التسليح للاعمدة والميد وابداء ملاحظاتك عليها . مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## عادل الفيصل (28 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## moh_re110 (28 أبريل 2009)

والله جزاك الله خير واسال الله ان يسخر لك من يفيدك ولا يبخل علك


----------



## waelxxx (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيمن نفع الناس


----------



## mousad1210 (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## التوأم (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا فى الدنيا والاخيرة


----------



## احمد مرزا (11 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زيدان26 (11 مايو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fsjstar (11 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## moh_re110 (11 مايو 2009)

Gazak Allah 7'yern


----------



## ابو هدير (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع


----------



## عبد الله الحسن (25 مايو 2009)

thank you very muchشكرا جزيلا


----------



## hassanaki (27 مايو 2009)

thank you but word files cannot be saved


----------



## almouiz (2 يونيو 2009)

thanks brother wish you more sucsses


----------



## ابونمه (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لا استطيع انزال الملفات


----------



## anass81 (3 يونيو 2009)

hassanaki قال:


> شكرا لا استطيع انزال الملفات


 
السلام عليكم

هذا رابط اخر

http://www.4shared.com/file/107848446/50584e72/Munira_Building_.html


----------



## sasa_8921 (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى


----------



## odwan (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع الله قدرك وحفظك وعلمك مما تشاء
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك أخي الكريم
وألف شكر والله إنه لمجهود رائع 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب و يرضى


----------



## hunter xx (14 يونيو 2009)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx man


----------



## عبدالقوى (14 يونيو 2009)

مشاركه ممتازه ياباشمهندس وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (14 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع منك وعطاء كبير
تقبل خالص التحية والاحترام


----------



## tygo_m2 (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء بارك الله فيكم استاذنا العزيز


----------



## markovic (14 يونيو 2009)

Thank.......................s


----------



## عاشق السهر (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على جهدك


----------



## بن مالك (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى العزيز رجاء منك ان تساعدنى فى حساب تكلفة كل البنود


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (16 يونيو 2009)

انفع الناس انفعهم للناس
شكرا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ..


----------



## mdsayed (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخبر


----------



## الملهم2009 (28 يونيو 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## فاجومى (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ayman fathe diab (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااا مهندس


----------



## kanan (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan khalefa (15 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا يا اخي ربنا يزيدك


شكرا جزيلا يا اخي ربنا يزيدك​*​


----------



## مزن محمود (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود السيف (22 يوليو 2009)

تحياتي لك وشكرا على مساعدة اخوتك المهندسين


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وربنا يكرمك
علي المجهود الوفير


----------



## mdsayed (22 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا*​*
*


----------



## wael alyazori (22 يوليو 2009)

yeslamoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mdsayed (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عليوة (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## محمد السواكنى (24 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك عما قدمت من شروحات قيمة بمثال كامل لمشروع بالكامل وجزاك الله خيرا عن ذلك


----------



## ياسر ميمو (24 يوليو 2009)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> المخططات المعمارية و المنظور


اشكرك يا سيدي الغالي


----------



## medo4092008 (31 يوليو 2009)

هاتاتازنهتةننهةتنتهكمحمحدكح-كجحجكطكجحخكطزم


----------



## nana200342000 (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كنت ابحث عنه


----------



## moh_re110 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**زاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (2 أغسطس 2009)

"شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا"


----------



## mdsayed (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## mdsayed (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## فاجومى (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شهاب الدين (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً على المجهود الرائع

وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك يوم القيامة 

ولكن عندى استفسار بخصوص البلاطات

هل فعلا تم وقف حديد تسليح البلاطات عند الكمرات ولم يستمر فى البلاطات المجاورة ؟؟

واذا كان هذا ما تم تنفيذه !!!
هل تم تصميم البلاطات كلها على انها بسيطة الارتكاز ؟؟؟

عذرا اخى العزيز


----------



## ع_الشرقاوي (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود
ولك مني خالص الدعاء


----------



## mousad1210 (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله في كل عمل يفيد الجميع


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## ليث الانصاري (12 أغسطس 2009)

حبيبي شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خير


----------



## هشام الشافعى (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود ويارب يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mdsayed (16 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عنود (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
سيد طه محمود اشكرك ع المجهود الواضح لقد اطلعت ع الملفات ولكنني لم اراجعها اعطني وقت 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mustafasas (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## سيف الهواري (18 أغسطس 2009)

الملفات تعمل جيدا وشكرا لك..................


----------



## سيف الهواري (18 أغسطس 2009)

*الملفات تعمل جيدا وشكرا لك..................*


----------



## دلع احمد (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا ريت ممكن تساعوني بالطريقة اليدوية لهذه النتائج
ارجزكم لأنو بحاجة الهم
وشكرا 
او اي كتاب ممكن يساعدني في حساب الكميات


----------



## mkhalsh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم أدخله الجنة بغير حساب و لا سابقة عذاب


----------



## م. هشام عباس (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز / سيد طه محمد
تحياتى. مع ان الموضوع قديم لكن كنت ابحث عنه طويلا.
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى وجزاك الله الف مليون شكر


----------



## ريما1 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك .............................................


----------



## wewa (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م.ليما (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس


----------



## محمد دهشورى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG F (21 ديسمبر 2009)

thanksssssss


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salim salim (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## غسان أبوطير (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير يا أخ


----------



## محمد المصرى (9 فبراير 2010)

المهندس سيد:
شكراً على هذا البرنامج لكن يبدو ان هناك كلمة سر يطالبنى بها عند فتح البرنامج فأرجو افادتى بها


----------



## عبير ب (9 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا*

جميل جدا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (9 فبراير 2010)

اسيوط منفلوط قال:


> المهندس سيد:
> شكراً على هذا البرنامج لكن يبدو ان هناك كلمة سر يطالبنى بها عند فتح البرنامج فأرجو افادتى بها


لا يوجد كلمة سر لفتح البرنامج يا أخي .......... جرب تحمل الملف مرة تانية


----------



## Mastermind_00 (9 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل والمشاهدة
بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## احمد_سلوم (9 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابو المناع (11 فبراير 2010)

*جزالك الله الف خير*​


----------



## basioni (14 فبراير 2010)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## khaldoun a.qader (14 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## أيمن أحمد محمد حسن (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة
أرجو من سيادتكم شرح حصر حديد التسيلح بطريقة بسيطة وسريعة 
و لكم منا جزيل الشكر و التقدير و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## asumajali (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام علسكم .............ما مساحة المشروع الكلية .... ها عندك حصر كميات للاساسات .............هل معمول على برامفيرا و الله يعطيك و يسعدك


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (20 فبراير 2010)

*عمل رائع جزاك الله خيرا يا اخانا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (21 فبراير 2010)

الف مليووون شكر يا باشمهندس مجهودك رائع ومميز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## asumajali (24 فبراير 2010)

*السلام علسكم .............ما مساحة المشروع الكلية .... ها عندك حصر كميات للاساسات .............هل معمول على برامفيرا و الله يعطيك و يسعدك*​


----------



## asumajali (28 فبراير 2010)

لماذا لم يتم الرد


----------



## سيد طه محمد (28 فبراير 2010)

البرنامج هو أكسيل و لم يكن هناك حصر للقواعد


----------



## ليث الغريري (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام علسكم .............ما مساحة المشروع الكلية .... ها عندك حصر كميات للاساسات .............هل معمول على برامفيرا و الله يعطيك و


----------



## ليث الغريري (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور بارك اللة بيك


----------



## Ma$$a (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## المهندسة ملك (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي والله ملف مفيد جدا


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الامير الجارح (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخوي على هذه المشاركه والمجهود الرائع

وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## sahar mola (16 مارس 2010)

تسلم يا بشمهندس عن جد ساعدتني كثير لاني كنت بدور على ملف لحساب الكميات


----------



## ابو المناع (30 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## master4san (30 مارس 2010)

الله عليك


----------



## asumajali (5 أبريل 2010)

مخططات السلابات هل هي موجودة عندك ارجو الرد للضرورة


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن طاهر (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صرح البناء (27 يوليو 2010)

لايمكني مشاهدة الموضوع


----------



## صرح البناء (27 يوليو 2010)

:10:
لايمكني مشاهدة الموضوع


----------



## eng_elkhatib (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الرحمن وحفظت القرآن
جزاك البارى وحفظت البخارى
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
:77:


----------



## eng_maged (27 يوليو 2010)

جزااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## engmhelal (31 يوليو 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر 
هديه متواضعه أرجوا قبولها
أرجو من الله أن يحوز إعجابكم وأن ينفعنا وإياكم به

ملف إكسيل من تصميمي لحساب كميات الحديد والخرسانه في عنصري
( القواعد المنفصله والكمرات)
ويقوم بتفريد حديد التسليح المطلوب لكل قطر علي حدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/200609518/40495f99/BEAMS_____.html

01حصر وتفريد حديد الكمرات المستمرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/8qTSUsSM/01_____.html


والرجاء في حاله وجود أي عطل أو خطأ به الرجاء التواصل

مختصر تفسير بن كثير
http://www.4shared.com/file/219286618/e8bfbd0c/_____.html

المصحف الكريم بالرسم العثماني
http://www.4shared.com/file/219189865/d261884/___1.html

Quran v3.0 الباحث في القرآن الكريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/219193673/a51d682e/Quran_v30____.html

صحيح البخاري
http://www.4shared.com/file/230972238/6dc8c5b9/__online.html

تفسير الشعراوي
http://www.4shared.com/file/246250362/22b3e5de/__online.html

الكود المصري للتفاصيل الإنشائية
http://www.4shared.com/file/231646137/60d23297/____.html

الكود السوري للتفاصيل الإنشائية
http://www.4shared.com/file/233046367/5fe7e088/3____.html

أرجو من الله أن تكون إضافتي المتواضعه مقبوله
وأدعو الله أن يرحمني ووالدي والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات

ولا تنسونا بالدعاء والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالسلام الر (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## eng.awad2 (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا على الملفات المفيدة وفق الله الجميع لما فيه خير الامة


----------



## hassanaki (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ..... على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كيتوفان (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سليم الغمرى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
سؤالي هو ما مدى دقة هذا الحصر وهل يمكن ان يعتمد عليه في توريد الخامات
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## hawkar1 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## hady2 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## binlltam (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهيب خضير (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع بس ممكن توضح كيف عملت سلايدات يعني منcover بتقدر تكبس على colum بتضهر صفحه الخاصه ارجوك مستعجل على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (7 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## emad_nprawe (7 يناير 2011)

كل سنة وكل الاعضاء بخير وان يبارك فى العام الجديد


----------



## عادل الفيصل (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك و جزالك الله كل الخير


----------



## taha aref (8 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سيد طه محمد (8 يناير 2011)

مهيب خضير قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع بس ممكن توضح كيف عملت سلايدات يعني منcover بتقدر تكبس على colum بتضهر صفحه الخاصه ارجوك مستعجل على هذا الموضوع


 عن طريقة عمل وصلة ربط Hyperlink مع الخلية بورقة العمل Worksheet المراد الوصول لها


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (19 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (19 يناير 2011)

*جزالك الله الف خير*​


----------



## white heart2010 (19 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## صمت العراق الحزين (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو العطا (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه ومشكور


----------



## ميثم العنزي (19 يناير 2011)

يسلموا هل الايدين


----------



## ahmedhien (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hadihadi (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه*​


----------



## ابو العطا (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بارزان (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## املاك (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (20 فبراير 2011)

بصراحة انا استفد كثير من هي المعلومات القيمة اتمنى لكل المشاركين دوام التوفية والنجاح


----------



## ahmed muneem kame (20 فبراير 2011)

ahmed muneem kame قال:


> بصراحة انا استفد كثير من هي المعلومات القيمة اتمنى لكل المشاركين دوام التوفيق والنجاح


:20:


----------



## محمد عوض الكفافى (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود مدكور (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## خضر سالم (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود علان (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المشروع


----------



## civil1020 (13 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشار محمد شريف (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ع المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ضياء حسن علي (24 مايو 2011)

مشكور عيني بس الجدول مو مفهوم


----------



## احمد1975 (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## مرايا (26 يونيو 2011)

جهد أكثر من رائع


----------



## بثينة 1984 (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سردشت سردار (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد عطيه 210 (1 يوليو 2011)

*مشكوووووور يا غالي
بس يا ريت بقية المخططات ؟*​


----------



## Els3id Fathy (1 يوليو 2011)

تسلم


----------



## م / محمد الصباحي (6 يوليو 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي


----------



## مازن1 (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهااااجر (18 يوليو 2011)

جزااااااااااااااك الله الف خير


----------



## myada1 (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود بدر1 (19 أغسطس 2011)

*جزالك الله خير*​


----------



## haytham.a.e (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_sehy (20 مايو 2013)

الله ينور ياهندسه ايه الحلاوه دي هوه ده الكلام ياسلام لو في حاجه كمان تشطيبات يبقي تمام بس عموما شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## عمار أبوشهاب (29 يونيو 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## عمار أبوشهاب (29 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووورين


----------



## gmshg (17 يونيو 2014)

ممممممممحححتتتتتتههاز


----------



## moath_qasem (20 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور صديقي


----------



## غير المتوج (21 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.mhmoood (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdata (17 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو نواف 111111 (17 مايو 2015)

بالتوفيق


----------

